# HME server in C++?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Has anyone ever done an TTG server in C/C++? I know there was JavaHMO, and pytiVo is python, but I can't remember ever seeing anything written in C/C++ that could serve a TiVo. (Well except TiVo Desktop which is Borland C++)

I have an idea for an app, but it would require basic TTG features. I might also want to add an HME interface to it, but that's not required. Just basic TTG to/from PC.

Has anyone ever done a TTG implementation in C/C++ that I can reference?


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Dan,

In reference to your request, I remember not to long ago this very conversation. So let me route you in the right direction.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9641495

Best of luck,
John

These individuals tied to the thread should be of great assistance to you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I actually responded to that thread, but somehow completely forgot about it.


----------

